# Dash Pad for 1970 GTO



## tyspet (Mar 16, 2008)

I've been researching the cost to restore a 70 GTO interior - cant seem to find any repro dash pads. I've found dash pad covers for the 70, and I've seen in the ames catalogue there is a dash pad listed, but with no cost and just that you need to call them about it.
Do most people just use the pad covers?? I dont picture those working that well.
Where should I look??


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forums ! 
Check this thread. 
http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/just-installed-dash-cap-my-70-goat-looks-awsome-15464/


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try the parts place, part number IN3028G, they are RECONDITIONED and expensive,

The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts


----------



## tyspet (Mar 16, 2008)

Right on, thanks for the links guys. That reconditioned pad is REALLY expensive, wow!! 
The dash pad cover does look pretty sweet Rukee, what kind of prep work was involved?? I think that is the way I will end up going if I buy the car I'm lookin at.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I`m not sure what the prop work was, jump into that thread and ask 70455goat what it took to put it on.


----------



## 70gto (Mar 19, 2008)

I used Just dashes 2 years ago and it came back sweet, I almost purchased the cap it looks good , grain is slightly off but only if you really know the difference ,


----------



## 70455goat (Nov 5, 2007)

tyspet said:


> I've been researching the cost to restore a 70 GTO interior - cant seem to find any repro dash pads. I've found dash pad covers for the 70, and I've seen in the ames catalogue there is a dash pad listed, but with no cost and just that you need to call them about it.
> Do most people just use the pad covers?? I dont picture those working that well.
> Where should I look??


Hi everyone,

I haven't been on the site in a while. I just happen to have a few minutes this evening and decided to log in and see what was up.... and see that my ears should have been ringing!!

I searched around for a while and came to the same conclusion....they want a lot of money for a reconditioned dash. More than I wanted to invest for a dash pad at the time. 

Ames Performance has a listing for an aftermarket dash for the 70, but the company that is supposed to build it hasn't came through yet and it may still be quite a while before one is available.

Here's roughly what I did for the install: I decided to use the cap from Ames Performance. First, I used 40 grit sand paper on a sanding block to sand the cracked dash down to remove any high spots. I had a lot of huge cracks that I filled with Liquid Nails (get at Home Depot). After repeated test fittings and some minor trimming around the driver's side air vents, it fit pretty well. I also used short screws in the bottom that I screwed up into the bottom of the dash to help hold the cap in place. Before I put the adhesive on, I gathered all kinds of wedges and blocks, weights, etc that I wanted to use to hold it down in place. Be careful wedging too hard against the windshield. I actually saw my windshield lifting while I was trying to apply pressure between the windshield and the dash cap top.

It took some work, but well worth it. For roughly $110, I now have a dash pad that looks pretty darned good. Most people will never know that its only a cap. I attached a pic of the before and after.

Good luck.
Dale


----------



## 704dorlemans (Oct 15, 2013)

im having the same problem. im going to go with a new dash. going to use just dashes they sell the whole dash and i can get it pre-painted the color of the interior im going with. its expensive but to me its worth it. i bought the ames dash cap and installed it, but found that the lower glove box opening wasnt molded right and it was interfearing with my glove box. just putting my experience out there

here is the original dash from the car. it was originally allure blue which is what im going back to, but the PO painted it black. you can see hot glue from the dash cap the PO tried to put on that came back off, and the cracking, but the whole top of the dash is full of cracks and there isnt an un-cracked surface on it


----------



## wings012345 (Sep 10, 2014)

Dashes Direct


----------



## LHak (May 10, 2016)

Yeah, actually I am having issues with a dash cap I bought from AccuForm, the cap won't fit right over the glove box and if I glue it on it won't open anymore. Debating what to do. Tried calling Accu form's technical support folks but their contact info. they gave wasn't accurate so I can't reach them with my pics. Frustrating for sure. 

I'm open to any suggestions 

Thanks,


----------

